# Validity of Foreign Driving Licences?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Are all current foreign driving licences valid for driving in South sector (in particular a Thai licence)?

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Are all current foreign driving licences valid for driving in South sector (in particular a Thai licence)?
> 
> Thanks.


All Eu licences are valid in Cyprus until their expiry date at which time you just exchange them for a Cyprus one.
There is a list of non EU countries who have an exchange agreement with Cyprus where you can justexchange your licence for a Cyprus one but Thailand does not appear on that list.
Therefore I would imagine that it would be illegal for you to drive here on a Thai licence.


Veronica


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Driving Licences are something of a grey area. If you move to Cyprus, then theoretically you will have to change your driving licence even if it is an EU one. Mainly because it is illegal to hold a driving licence which has not been issued to your "main residence." Therefore, if you are living here, then your main residence will be here.
If you are holidaying here, then maybe you can check. I doubt if the police would bother too much about a Thai licence, especially if they can't read it!


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Where is the list? I read somewhere that a US license is valid for a year, but now I can't find it...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Where is the list? I read somewhere that a US license is valid for a year, but now I can't find it...


There is information here:-

How to exchange your National driving licence for a Cyprus licence if issued in one of the countries listed here


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There is information here:-
> 
> How to exchange your National driving licence for a Cyprus licence if issued in one of the countries listed here



Thank you so much!


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

thats a useful list. When I applied to change my UK licence to CY, the form was entirely in Greek with no translation. There was a forum thread somewhere (sorry can't be more specific) which had a copy of the form written in English, so you just had to read one and write on the other.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Driving Licences...*



christineb said:


> Thank you so much!


Am I right in assuming that the holder of any nation's Driving Licence may drive in Cyprus legally? In the fullness of time I would presume that the holder would be required/invited to take out a Cypriot Licence?

In the meantime can a non-EU national drive on their own licence for a short stay like a holiday?

Many thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Am I right in assuming that the holder of any nation's Driving Licence may drive in Cyprus legally? In the fullness of time I would presume that the holder would be required/invited to take out a Cypriot Licence?
> 
> In the meantime can a non-EU national drive on their own licence for a short stay like a holiday?
> 
> Many thanks.


Visitors from the countries on this list can drive on valid driving licences from their countries

Australia
Austria
Belgium
Bulgaria
Canada
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Georgia
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Malta
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Russia
Slovakia
Slovenia
South Africa
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
UK
Ukraine
USA
Zimbabwe


----------



## maewing (May 14, 2010)

*Driving with a foreign license*

I just received permanent residence and have driven with a US license (and been stopped!) a few times in the years I have been around. No one has ever indicated that I need to exchange it for a Cyprus license at any time. My interpretation of that list is that you MAY exchange your license for a Cyprus license--thus obviating the need for you to return to your home country (if on the list) to renew your license. I do not see it as mandatory. However, laws can often be a bit "flexibly applied" in Cyprus which, coming from a country that can be a bit like Austria in a few places, I find refreshing and pleasant. My opinion: call the police station where you will live.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

maewing said:


> I just received permanent residence and have driven with a US license (and been stopped!) a few times in the years I have been around. No one has ever indicated that I need to exchange it for a Cyprus license at any time. My interpretation of that list is that you MAY exchange your license for a Cyprus license--thus obviating the need for you to return to your home country (if on the list) to renew your license. I do not see it as mandatory. However, laws can often be a bit "flexibly applied" in Cyprus which, coming from a country that can be a bit like Austria in a few places, I find refreshing and pleasant. My opinion: call the police station where you will live.


I think that the problem arises if the country in which the license was issued is not on the list of countries which have an agreement with Cyprus.
As the original poster holds a current Thai license he will not be able to drive legally on that.


----------



## maewing (May 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I think that the problem arises if the country in which the license was issued is not on the list of countries which have an agreement with Cyprus.
> As the original poster holds a current Thai license he will not be able to drive legally on that.


I think that is my point. The list does not say explicitly that licenses from excluded countries are not valid for driving on Cyprus roads. It is a list of countries for which you can automatically perform an exchange. Validity is clearly a different matter from compatibility; otherwise, rental car agencies would exclude Thais (and the many Brazilian footballers now wonderfully present on the island) from renting cars (which I doubt). It very well could be that Thai licenses are not valid on Cyprus roads but that list will not answer that question. I think such an answer can only come from a police station.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

An excerpt from the site from the link on myp revious post.

If you are resident in Cyprus and from the EU :
1) You can continue to drive on your FULL domestic licence until it expires. (Article 1(2) of Directive 91/439/EEC). 

Providing:
a) the licence was issued by an EU member state,
b) it is valid,
c) you have reached the minimum ages applicable in Cyprus.

2) Exchange your licence for a Cyprus driving licence, which is exchanged on a like for like basis. (Article 8(1) of Directive 91/439/EEC). 
If your licence is in a language other than Greek or English you have to supply a translation. This must be done by the Ambassador of your Country or the Cyprus Press and Information Office. 

Please note that you cannot change the address on your EU licence to one outside the issuing Country. It is accepted within the rules that the address will be from the issuing country and necessarily be out of date.

Now correct me if I am reading this wrong but to me this says that you cannot drive on a foreign licence if it is not from an EU member state or one which is on the above list.
I believe that you have a certain time in which to get a Cyprus driving licence during which you can drive on your foreign one. This of course means that anyone holidaying here from excluded countries can drive on their licences but permanent residents must get a Cyprus licence. I believe from what I have been told by a driving instructor that anyone whose country is not on the list must take a test to get a Cypriot licence.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

BUT... your driving licence has to have the address of your main (permanent) residence!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> BUT... your driving licence has to have the address of your main (permanent) residence!


You missed this sentence

Please note that you cannot change the address on your EU licence to one outside the issuing Country. It is accepted within the rules that the address will be from the issuing country and necessarily be out of date.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

But Maewing is now a permanent resident in CY, therefore will need a CY licence, whether or not that involves a driving test is immaterial. The main point being, that if there is a penalty issued automatically (camera, etc) the summons has to go to that persons residence, not the country they _used to_ live in!
If I'm still missing the point, sorry, but this keeps cropping up in most of the forums.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

potamiou said:


> But Maewing is now a permanent resident in CY, therefore will need a CY licence, whether or not that involves a driving test is immaterial. The main point being, that if there is a penalty issued automatically (camera, etc) the summons has to go to that persons residence, not the country they _used to_ live in!
> If I'm still missing the point, sorry, but this keeps cropping up in most of the forums.


Yes I do believe that as Maewings licence was not issued in an EU country she should theoretically change it for a Cypriot one. The same does not apply to anyone who holds a licece from an EU country. You can drive on that until it expires.


----------



## maewing (May 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> An excerpt from the site from the link on myp revious post.
> 
> If you are resident in Cyprus and from the EU :
> 1) You can continue to drive on your FULL domestic licence until it expires. (Article 1(2) of Directive 91/439/EEC).
> ...


I'm sorry. The last thing that I want to do is to get into an argument or to upset anyone. I just wanted to help this man who sent the query. Respectfully, I do continue to disagree with you, however, for as your last posting indicates in the first line, the rules are relevant "if you are a resident in Cyprus *and from the EU*", yet the gentleman is from Thailand. I admit fully that I cannot give a definitive answer to whether he is barred from driving as a resident in Cyprus on his Thai license. Most likely he must get a Cyprus license or an International Permit (also on the link you sent). However, I can confidently recommend that he direct his question to the local authorities who, unlike either of us, can offer a definitive answer that will ensure he can legally operate a vehicle. 

Again, I apologize if I raised any hairs.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You havn't offended or upset anyone Maewing.
The whole point of forums is for discussions and helping each other. As you say the original poster should check whether he can drive on a Thai licence as according to the list it looks as though he cannot.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sorry if anyone feels offended or upset, I don't anyone intends that. But this is such a grey area that if you ask five different people you will probably six different answers! 
The Thai one is so unusual, you may even get seven answers! Best of Luck anyway


----------

